# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  El Plan Hidrológico del Duero prevé invertir 92 millones hasta el 2027

## Jonasino

> Si se cumplen las medidas contempladas en el borrador del Plan Hidrológico del Duero, para los períodos 2016-2021 y 2022-2027, en la provincia de Burgos se realizarán inversiones para la depuración de aguas residuales y colectores, nuevos regadíos y el sellado de vertederos por un montante total superior a los 92 millones.
> En el documento, que se encuentra en período de exposición pública, se contempla la construcción y mejora de 13 depuradoras, por importe de 17 millones de euros, hasta el año 2022. La actuación más destacada, por su importe (3,4 millones), es la proyectada en la localidad ribereña de La Aguilera, junto a las depuradoras de Sasamón (1,9), Tubilla del Lago, Valdeande y Caleruega (1,7); Melgar de Fernamental (1,5); Villadiego (1,3) y Huerta de Rey (1,3).
> En este capítulo también se incluye la depuración del Espacio natural Sierra de la Demanda, con una inversión de 2,5 millones de euros, y la construcción de un colector de aguas residuales en la localidad de Pedrosa de Duero por un importe total de 964.555 euros.
> La ejecución material de estos trece proyectos, que contarán con financiación de la Junta de Castilla yLeón y de los propios municipios, en algunos casos es la Administración regional la que asume al cien por cien el coste, se proyecta para el período 2016-2021.
> Para los cinco años siguientes, 2022-2027, se dejan los proyectos de nuevas depuradoras y mejora de las existentes de menor cuantía, como por ejemplo las de La Horra (586.321 euros), MIlagros (569.647); Baños de Valdearados (561.899) Tordueles (558877); Los Balbases (412.885), Pampliega (520.831) o la de Santa María del Campo (456.067), y así hasta un total de 21 actuaciones.
> En este plan de depuración no se incluye ninguna de las actuaciones proyectadas para conectar las localidades del alfoz de Burgos con la estación depuradora de aguas residuales (EDAR) de la capital a través de la construcción de cuatro emisarios de conexión y que contempla una inversión que rondará los 18 millones de euros, dentro del Plan Nacional de Calidad de las Aguas en Castilla y León y que ejecutará la sociedad estatal Acuanorte.
> 
> Agua y agricultura
> 
> ...


Fuente: http://www.diariodeburgos.es/noticia.../millones/2027

----------

